# Why there's no China Forum?



## inkunming (Mar 25, 2010)

Why there's no China Forum? There're so many expats in China.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Send some of those expats over here and when they start posting in sufficient numbers, we'll be happy to open up a forum for them. For the time being, you (and anyone else) can post here or in the "Rest of the World" forum while you gather the forces.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Maybe if the China Forum appeared on the homepage header more people would notice it, i`ve been on here a couple of years and only found this by accident this week. I live in Dubai but travel to China at least once each year as my wife is from Beijing.


----------



## taiyuan irish (Aug 11, 2010)

*One more for China*

Okay. Here's one more for a China Forum, if anyone is counting. I am moving to Taiyuan, in Shanxi province, in a few weeks time. Any expats who want to team up at some stage, give me a yell. I know there aren't many foreigners there so i might be lonely as hell for the first few months. So please feel free to contact me if you're in the same place, or nearby. Cheers! My name is Sean by the way.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

You must be sure to visit Wtaishan, I drove down there from Beijing a couple of years back, unforgetable! Good luck with the move Sean!!


----------



## XxACHILLESxX (May 22, 2011)

I was suprised to see that China didn't have its own forum as well.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

XxACHILLESxX said:


> I was suprised to see that China didn't have its own forum as well.


am I missing something here, or is this thread not in the China Forum?





I'm closing this thread, as it is clearly irrelevant now


----------

